# Loki was neutered but the package remains



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

We had Loki neutered back in January. I think.... 

It seems, he still has his testicles. A couple of times when he was lying on his back, I noticed them. They were right where they're supposed to be. This morning I gave one a little poke and was surprised to learn it was rock hard. :redface:

Loki doesn't have any problems in this area-no unusual licking, pain, etc.

Is this unusual?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have no clue. 

How old was he? Where was he neutered? What does the vet say?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*hmmmm*

This is what the web says:
neutering consists of surgically extirpating both of the dog's testicles, making it impossible for the dog to produce sperm and testosterone. This operation is relatively simple. It is done with general anesthesia and the dog usually recovers within a few hours. It's normal for the dog's scrotum to slightly swell, but it does not seem to bother dogs.

Extirpating means removal?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Usually they keep the bags, but remove the testies, so it may look like he still has them, but the insides were removed. You can check with the vet to be sure though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same question with my first male. I thought they did the wrong procedure, but the vet confirmed he was neutered Both my boys were neutered but still have the bags.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> This morning I gave one a little poke and was surprised to learn it was rock hard.


Well if you were poking it, no wonder it was rock hard lol

Sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is the same. Package remains, but the goodies are gone.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

When my 42 lb non-hav was neutered, he did 'keep' the bag for awhile......but they did slowly become smaller to the point where they disappeared and then there was no sign of them. I would think after 7 months, they should be smaller.

I do not think the ball sack should be hard......I would most definately call my vet and ask why it is hard. First, tho, I would go ahead and take a minute to really find out if it was the ball sack itself that you felt was hard  This sounds so funny to say, but make sure that you really were feeling the sacks themselves, and not the shaft. I only have my one male dog's experience, but I just don't think they should be hard and I would be questioning that part if it really is the sack part itself that you felt. If you find the sack part is soft, then I wouldn't worry about it as they should start disappearing soon, I think. (and just so you know, don't be suprised if one day you see 'the lipstick' make an appearance as it still can)


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Well if you were poking it, no wonder it was rock hard lol
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist....


Only YOU Daniel would mention that!!
Thanks for the laugh this morning...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sometimes, usually in the morning, Gryff will be lying on his back and you can see the whole shebang. I don't know what he was dreaming about, but he'd be rarin' to go if he had any ammunition.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm? my boys have the pistol but no balls. It is probably just the casing but, I would go to the vet just to be sure.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

DanielBMe said:


> Well if you were poking it, no wonder it was rock hard lol
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist....


rofl
I did a bit of Googling and learned the following:

"The proper term for what you're seeing is the bulbus glandis. They appear when excited..they are very important for breeding and helping to tie with the female, but they are not the testicles and remain after neutering. Your dog was properly neutered. No worries they should be there and are perfectly normal."

Interesting-never occurred to me 
I did call the vet and he assured me Loki was neutered and this is normal.

Thank you all for your wonderful responses : )


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasza said:


> I would go ahead and take a minute to really find out if it was the ball sack itself that you felt was hard  This sounds so funny to say, but make sure that you really were feeling the sacks themselves, and not the shaft. I only have my one male dog's experience, but I just don't think they should be hard and I would be questioning that part if it really is the sack part itself that you felt. If you find the sack part is soft, then I wouldn't worry about it as they should start disappearing soon, I think.
> 
> (and just so you know, don't be suprised if one day you see 'the lipstick' make an appearance as it still can)


"lipstick" lol lol lol lol That sounds much nicer than "angry red rocket" as my daughter (28 years old : ) ) lovingly refers to it.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------

